# F75 owners help



## phrantic (May 16, 2014)

Can anyone who owns a newer frame tell me about the ride quality? I test rode one today, but it was a relatively short ride. The bike felt fairly smooth compared to my 2012 non hydroformed Scott Speedster. Any help would be appreciated.

I'd like to avoid spending 450 more on an f5 if I can.


----------



## FeltF75rider (Feb 10, 2012)

I own an F75 and a new F2. The F2 is awesome and an amazing ride quality. The F75 up until buying the F2 was the best bike I have ever owned. It's very smooth for aluminum and I had no problems going out for 60-70 mile rides. I did upgrade the wheels and saddle. Really only needed to upgrade the saddle, stock one was not good to me. I would ride them back to back even if it's a short jaunt. Might give you a little insight.


----------



## phrantic (May 16, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## phrantic (May 16, 2014)

Ended up ordering an F75. They couldn't get an f5 in my size and offered me an f4 instead for a huge discount but I didn't think the ride quality was significantly different enough to justify the additional 800. Can't wait for it to come in.


----------



## FeltF75rider (Feb 10, 2012)

Congrats. Nice, You are going to love the F75. It is a great value and in my opinion one of the best aluminum frames out there. Post up a picture when you get it.


----------



## phrantic (May 16, 2014)

Picked it up Friday, here's a pic before I put cages on


----------



## FeltF75rider (Feb 10, 2012)

Looks real nice, did you already have those wheels? They really add to the aesthetics of the bike and probably ride better than the OEM,s.


----------



## phrantic (May 16, 2014)

FeltF75rider said:


> Looks real nice, did you already have those wheels? They really add to the aesthetics of the bike and probably ride better than the OEM,s.


I had them already, the bike rode really nice already but really does now. Very satisfied with the purchase.


----------

